# Combing shepherds



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

I bought a comb to groom my shepherd with and get out all of the under coat. Lots has come out since I started combing her. I have noticed alot lately that she has really been scratching and biting at herself. I thought it might be a food allergy so I switched to Wellness super5mix. She loves the food, but I noticed after I combed her and had loads of hair from the undercoat come out with the comb, that she now has little white flakes. Could that be what is causing her to scratch and bite? I have had to washed and groomed at petco, and wondered if maybe they didnt get all the shampoo out since she had so much undercoat. Anyone know any good shampoo's to use on her for here at home?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use an emu oil shampoo that is packaged for my local pet shop. You could look for something like that locally. 

Otherwise I could PM you the information to have some sent to you. If you use Advantix or Frontline you should not put it on until after you bathe her because the shampoo will strip it out.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I just use baby shampoo.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am sure that others will have better suggestions, but I like the stuff that is sold at PetSmart for deshedding. They sell it with the Furminator kit. I believe it is called Deshedding shampoo and conditioner. It worked very nicely on my two and smells good too


----------



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I know the shampoo your talking about Zisso, so I'll definately look into it. Baby shampoo would be really easy too. I knew I would get quick answers on here lol.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I use and love Espree shampoo. It's like $8-$10 at Petco but well worth the money. I use the Oatmeal Baking Soda formula. My boy is prone to dry skin and even with bathing as much as I do (Sometimes as much as once a week) his skin never drys out with this brand of shampoo.

I would brush the dog each day and if you don't already, look into supplementing with fish oil.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

I had the same problem with my chihuahua years ago and I brought him to vet, and the vet recommended HyLyt shampoo and bath oil coat conditioner, it worked.

Recently my gsd puppy got the same issue - doesn't shred a lot (yet) but got white flakes when I brushed him, and seems like he's scratching a lot due to his dry skin, so I bought the HyLyt shampoo and conditioner again. I used it once last week and I saw the improvment already.

It's much cheaper to get it online, pet stores have ripping price.


----------

